# Aria's big win!



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

It has been awhile since ive posted, but i wanted to announce that Aria had a big win this past weekend in Albany, Oregon. She got WB and BOW! which resulted in a 3 point major. Do to behaviorial issues in the ring(goofing off) it set us back and we havent had a win in 14 months. lol but now she has 2 majors and 6 points! finally a light at the end of the tunnel!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

So happy for you. Congratulations Aria! Good girl!


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

Congratulations. I hope you post a photo!

pr


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congratulations Aria!!! You're almost there pretty girl!!! We want to see a pic, it's been a looooong time!!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you have a win photo? Congratulations! That is awesome!!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I wanna see the winner!! Congratulations on a sweet victory!


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Huge congrats! What a great feeling! She is so pretty, you must be very proud!


----------



## mom2m (Dec 24, 2014)

COngratulations!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

*Big Congratulations! Well done! *:congrats:


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Excellent! Congratulations!!


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Congratulations! Kudos to you for sticking to it with her even though she was going through a wild girl phase.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

Congrats! Hope you got a win pic, pretty sure it was a must - hope you'll post it when it comes in ! You two make a great team.


----------

